# 5 New Technologies That Will Change Everything



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

5 New Technologies That Will Change Everything.

*3D TV, HTML5, video over Wi-Fi, superfast USB, and mobile "augmented reality" will emerge as breakthrough technologies in the next few years. Here's a preview of what they do and how they work.*

-- Tom


----------



## Melissa009 (Oct 20, 2009)

Augmented reality seems to be the way forward, it was once something used in fighter planes and now it's become mainstream with several new applications launched on the iPhone such as Layer, John Mayer's new music video implements augmented reality and even the Ultra-thin which turns an A4 sheet of paper into a laptop...I'm interested to see the impact of these new technologies.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

It will be interesting see how USB 3.0 works out, since USB 2.0 didn't come close to hitting its theoretical transfer rate.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, USB 2.0 has a major impediment, it uses PIO and not DMA. Processor usage goes way up when you use USB vs. a Firewire IEEE 1394 interface, the 1394 is DMA based.

I think the speed issue with USB 2.0 is primarily an issue with the implementation, not the design.


----------

